

Android Device Makers Are Mutinying, Says Insider - vellum
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27703/

======
nextparadigms
They're free to follow their own path, just like other companies have tried
with their own OS (webOS, QNX, Bada) but in the end it's the Android ecosystem
that makes people come back. It's silly of companies to think that just
because Apple did it that means they can do it, too. Apple has much more going
for them than just a proprietary OS.

Supporting WP7 was also a bad strategic move on the part of companies like HTC
and Samsung, because they gained almost nothing from it, but they kept the
flame alive for a year until Nokia was ready to take it all away from them. So
instead of allowing their biggest phone manufacturer competitor in the market
to fade away by not supporting WP7, they supported it, and with that they
helped Nokia come back a bit (at least in terms of brand image), which also
has Microsoft's full support (and they don't).

The Amazon hype went up because a lot of Android users supported it, the tech
media saw the attention it was getting and kept writing about it, too. But as
soon as there are real Android tablets on the market for the same price,
Amazon has nothing on Google's Android, considering most of their apps and
services are already on Android. A Kindle Fire tablet would have no advantage
over an Android one, once they are the same price.

~~~
sarvinc
I disagree, I think not supporting other platforms would've been short
sighted. Think music distribution and iTunes.

------
danmaz74
"The more success device makers have in creating successful products based on
the OS, the more its market share will continue to explode. It's just that
even the consumer might not realize that the devices they're using are running
code that ultimately came from Google.": This is a very disingenuous comment.
What makes smartphones really useful is the apps. Is every device maker going
to create its own app store, like Amazon did? How much choice are consumers
going to have on those stores? If the forks aren't fully compatible with each
other, what good is it if the "market share" continue to explode?

------
dbcooper
That article really should mention that Skyhook are pursuing legal action
against Google.

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/37511005/Skyhook-v-Google-
Complain...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/37511005/Skyhook-v-Google-Complaint)

